

Gender guesser by name - whitegloveapps
http://www.gpeters.com/names/baby-names.php

======
tokenadult
Seems to be getting slashdotted now by HN users trying it out. Some of the
results look quite odd.

~~~
whitegloveapps
Really? Which names' results seem odd?

I came upon it when I needed to guess the gender of some contacts we selected
to send marketing postcards to.

